# Did a bit of Damage



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Was plowing out my parents earlier today, and well, hit something.

The fender of a car to be exact. Put a nice dent in it. I attempted to move the car out of the way so that I could plow, at which time I got stuck. I attempted to plow up close to the car to try and drive it out, but as I attempted not to hit a tree behind the car, I swung the loader into the fender. Damnit that was stupid.

Good thing is, only thing I hurt was my pride, could have been a lot worse, So i'm not that bent out of shape about it. I'm going to try and push it back out, although that may not be very successful due the the creasing. I'll try. Next bet will be to try and find a fender off of a dead car at a junk yard. I found the fender blank online for 35 bucks but I suspect that paint would be a killer on that so. . . We will figure something out.

anyways here is the damage. Moral of the story, know where your whole rig is at all times, and use your noggin, it ain't there just to hit on low cabinets.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That really sucks! But you gotta admit, it's funny


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

My first year plowing I backed into my dad's mini van, good thing it's old and he didn't care after that experience I'm over cautious..!
Worst thing anyone who plows can do is be over confident, know your surroundings and expect to react and any moment..


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

could have been a lot worse too


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Me too*

Don't feel too bad Zab. I was plowing my 3-wide driveway a few years ago with my Wrangler and being too lazy to turn my head around when backing up, just using my mirrors, I backed into the frame of my double wide garage door, knocking the wall off its foundation. Minor damage except for the cracked dry wall inside the living room. It took a contractor and a 60 ton jack and some new siding to put it back in place. Talk about feeling stupid!!! Moral of the story.....I now turn my head around and watch where I am going every timeI back up.

(Glad I wan't plowing a neighbor's home when that happened.) Now, I guess, I can claim to be an experienced plow driver...


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Me too*

Don't feel too bad Zab. I was plowing my 3-wide driveway a few years ago with my Wrangler and being too lazy to turn my head around when backing up, just using my mirrors, I backed into the frame of my double wide garage door, knocking the wall off its foundation. Minor damage except for the cracked dry wall inside the living room. It took a contractor and a 60 ton jack and some new siding to put it back in place. Talk about feeling stupid!!! Moral of the story.....I now turn my head around and watch where I am going every time I back up.

(Glad I wan't plowing a neighbor's home when that happened.) Now, I guess, I can claim to be an experienced plow driver...


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*salt truck backed into my outbuilding*

and took out the wall and my sled that was parked inside. Steel framed bulding too...nobody hurt. Its only $$$$$$!


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Exactly, time your time and be safe. The snow sure as hell isnt going to leave without you.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

My 1st job after high school my boss told me to back drag this road with a 966c in sand, he said "go fast so you don't get stuck" 
He forgot to tell me about the man hole under the sand about an inch. So flying backwards me not knowing I some how straddled the man hole the bucket hit and before you know it the front end of the loader ended up 8ft to the right on top of a dodge stratus... My boss wasn't happy and I was gonna ask for a raise at the end of the day..payup
You got off lucky!


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Ouch, that brings back memories. It was the second year I had my plow, pulled up beside my wife's car in the process of doing a 3-point turn, backed up with the plow raised. I checked the front for clearance before cutting the wheels, thought I had it but I felt this little tug and heard a sound. Sure enough, the corner of my raised blade caught the little Subaru's fender.

"Honey, the good news is the road's plowed. The bad news is your car needs a new fender."

Fortunately, our insurance policy paid for it. But I felt like a complete tool.

Now I make sure to watch my blade extra carefully when backing up!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Reminds me of the day I found the partial unit of #1 5/4x6x8ft decking with our loader and snow pusher under 18in of snow OOOoooppsss!!! Take it as a lesson and learn from it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It could have bean alot worse. It was a good lerning experience for you. I bet you will wach were every thing is now.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I picked off an electrical cabinet while plowing with a dump truck a few years ago. Always used the belly plow, but we had a snow blade mounted instAlled on the front earlier that day. 

Forgot about the front blade while turning since it had never been on the truck before that day. Took out the entire free standing cabinet. It housed all the lighting circuits for the yard...

Boss was pissed, made me plow with the open cab end loader the rest of the night


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey, look at it this way- It's a late 90's model Honda and not a 2011 Jag or Mercedes S Class! That was (to this day) the most popular body style of the Accord. Millions out there. If you can't gently "massage" it out with a fender tool set, I bet you can find a fender cheap at a wrecker yard.


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

i am laughing at all of your comments, only because this is my first year and i have yet to damage anything.. i am sure i will have a story soon enough!!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a friend that came home drunk; and hit the button on his garage door opener; and in a rum dumb daze just kept going forward . Something wasnt right with the door and it didnt open correctly and hung up about the same level as the top of the hood; and he wound up smashing right threw it; with his plowtruck and then in to the end of the bay where he drove his freezer; right out thru the back wall before he got his foot onto the brake enough to get stoped!!!! OUCH


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

boxerplowing;1188287 said:


> i am laughing at all of your comments, only because this is my first year and i have yet to damage anything.. i am sure i will have a story soon enough!!


Just wait until you see a site after the snow melts and think to your self I don't remember hitting that.:laughing:


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

That Sucks


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Its definitely an adventure  

Sometimes a little mistake can teach you a valuable lesson and keep you from doing something much worse. I only plow with a quad now, but the things I learned in a truck have surely stayed with me.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

at least it was your parents car, if is was a customers car or just some local yokle, that fender would cost you about 3-4K after the lawyers got done with you....


----------

